# Puppy not eating much



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe he just doesnt care for the food.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When we brought Hank home he refused to eat what the breeder was feeding him. He also had some tummy issues, so after a round of meds. and a few days of boiled chicken & rice, I started him on the food I had chosen. I mixed a little canned with the dry to get him started. He loved it and has been a great eater ever since.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You could use his kibble for training and see how he likes that...I would hold back on the treats if he isn't eating his meals.


----------



## Goldens-rule (Jun 1, 2010)

I've tried using kibble in training and playing. He just doesn't like it but I always assumed it was because it was too hard/dry and not because he didn't like it. I planned on switching him to Fromm so maybe I'll try it. If I do try a new food should I mix some of his old food or just straight Fromm?


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> When we brought Hank home he refused to eat what the breeder was feeding him. He also had some tummy issues, so after a round of meds. and a few days of boiled chicken & rice, I started him on the food I had chosen. I mixed a little canned with the dry to get him started. He loved it and has been a great eater ever since.


Same with me. Sadie would not touch what the breeder was feeding. We tried wetting it, grinding it up and wetting it. We also tried mixing some cooked hamburger with it and she picked out the hamburger. Finally we had to switch over to Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice LBP and as soon as I put that down, she gobbled it all up. She loves it.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Goldens-rule said:


> I've tried using kibble in training and playing. He just doesn't like it but I always assumed it was because it was too hard/dry and not because he didn't like it. I planned on switching him to Fromm so maybe I'll try it. If I do try a new food should I mix some of his old food or just straight Fromm?


We we had to switch sadie, we just switched her right over since she wouldnt even touch the other food.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hes probably just adjusting to his new surroundings many pups go through this. I would free feed for awhile and your pup will eat when it wants to


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My 2 cents on this.... I fed Duncan Eukanuba large breed puppy since it's what his breeder was feeding him. He never ever finished a whole meal; in fact many times would barely eat half. He grew fine according to the 'slow growth' chart specs, but always seemed thin. My vet said no worries, but after a couple months of this, my mom insisted he must not like his food. I finally switched him to a new brand and he is a total chow hound. LOVES his new food. 

I would give your pup a little more adjustment time to get in the groove at her new home and if she still isn't eating well, I would definitely switch her food to see if that's it. Good luck!


----------

